# Is front loading safe?



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 21, 2006)

Purely research at this point and you kids know that, moving on.

Was reading somewhere that you should double the dose on the first shot so you can have higher blood levels of the chem for the duration of the cycle, is this accurate, or safe for that matter?

lemme demonstrate, I cant remember a half life of some chem at this point, but lets say Test X has a half life of 7 days, and im pinning it every 7, here is standard, non doubled dose.

wk 1, pinning 500mg test x
wk 2 (carryover of 250mg) +pin of 500mg
wk 3 (375) +500mg
wk 4 (437.5) +500mg
wk 5 (468.75) +500mg
wk 6 (484.375) +500mg
wk 7 (492.2) +500mg
wk 8 (496.1) +500mg
etc...

Here is the doubled dose

wk 1 pin of 1000mg test x
wk 2 (500mg carryover) +500 mg
wk 3 (500mg) +500mg
etc...

So, here we have these 2 examples, in the first, it takes almost 6 weeks to get a stable bloodlevel of the drug, whereas, in the second, we have stable levels throughout the cycle. Again, my question is, is this accurate, and is it safe?


----------



## largepkg (Mar 21, 2006)

It's a very common practice called front loading. I did this on my current cycle and yes it works.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok cool, is it safe to have that much test injected though?


----------



## GFR (Mar 21, 2006)

Front loading is a waste with long esters. If you are running Test E or cyp then front load with Test prop.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Front loading is a waste with long esters. If you are running Test E or cyp then front load with Test prop.



Give me an example of doses, please


----------



## GFR (Mar 21, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Give me an example of doses, please


1-10 500mg Test E
1-3 100mg test prop eod


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 21, 2006)

cool, and because of the short ester, it should be processed much faster, and be active faster as well, right?

Is this conclusion on long ester front loading from experience or research?


----------



## largepkg (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, it's safe. I don't think it's a waste. Just like you said above. You have a given half life of product X. If you increase the dose of product X by Y amount the amount of product X in your blood should increase in direct relation.

Not to sure why this would be a waste.


----------



## GFR (Mar 21, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> cool, and because of the short ester, it should be processed much faster, and be active faster as well, right?
> 
> Is this conclusion on long ester front loading from experience or research?


With the short ester you get your growth faster...so  7-14 days in you will see some good gains, with a long ester you would have to wait 28 days or so. I only did it once and it worked just like I  had read .


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 21, 2006)

i'm with foreman on this, i don't see the point in frontloading a long ester, it won't get into your system any sooner as the ester is designed to release at a certain rate, and more is not always better, going from clean to 1g of test in your first week is going to be a major shock to the system, better to kickstart with faster acting injects/orals


----------



## largepkg (Mar 21, 2006)

Tha Don said:
			
		

> i'm with foreman on this, i don't see the point in frontloading a long ester, it won't get into your system any sooner as the ester is designed to release at a certain rate, and more is not always better, going from clean to 1g of test in your first week is going to be a major shock to the system, better to kickstart with faster acting injects/orals




Aren't you contradicting yourself here? One sentence you say frontloading won't get the product into your system any faster (which is not correct) and the other you say 1g of test would be a shock to your system.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree with using orals to kickstart because most of their half lives are very short. For me Prop is just to uncomfortable to use as a kickstart.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 21, 2006)

Keeewl. Would you recommend front loading for a first cycle? Most people only recommend a very basic 12 week test E, no nothin special, no orals, etc. (again, this is research for many years into the future)


----------



## redflash (Mar 21, 2006)

*Misconceptions...*

Let's be clear - long ester AAS are slow release NOT delayed release.  They don't just sit around in your body waiting for the calendar to click over to week 3 or 4 and then say "whoa, we'd better get to work, boys!".  From lots of stuff you read on this site and others, you'd be forgiven for thinking this was the case - for example, people saying EQ takes 3-4 weeks to "kick in" when they actually mean to build up to that feeling we all love... if you genuinely feel absolutely nothing after two weeks of EQ and Test E then your gear is fake.

Yes, you could frontload with double the dose of a single long ester compound and you would get twice the kick but (a) no sooner and (b) you'd also be getting a bigger kick in weeks 3 and 4 which is not needed.  When people talk about frontloading they want to feel a difference in weeks 1-2 and they don't need the extra boost in weeks 3-4 so this is not the way to go.

The best way to frontload is with short ester injectables or with orals.  In theory you could taper these down as the long ester AAS build up and maintain sort of level concentrations, but in practice I think most people would do a straight dose for 2-3 weeks.

Hope this helps,

Flash


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 21, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Aren't you contradicting yourself here? One sentence you say frontloading won't get the product into your system any faster (which is not correct) and the other you say 1g of test would be a shock to your system.


 Front loading is not going to hurt you at all. You'll just have more in your system sooner. I still believe using a short and a fast acting ester is the way to go at the beginning of your cycle.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 21, 2006)

I frontloaded on my last cycle, and I believe I experienced what Redflash was talking about--getting a bigger kick in weeks 3 & 4. 

I'm not against using an oral with test on the first cycle. I did 25 mg/dbol for the first 4 weeks and got great results. 

Based on my experience, I will use prop and/or orals for the first few weeks and not frontload the long esters.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 23, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I frontloaded on my last cycle, and I believe I experienced what Redflash was talking about--getting a bigger kick in weeks 3 & 4.
> 
> I'm not against using an oral with test on the first cycle. I did 25 mg/dbol for the first 4 weeks and got great results.
> 
> Based on my experience, I will use prop and/or orals for the first few weeks and not frontload the long esters.


 
Ok as much as i hate to say it, I'm really not against a oral on the first cycle either. We just have to remember if we have a problem, we have no idea what caused it if we stacked. 

Do gear like i do and you will eventually say fuck gear as it will start making you feel like shit everyday. Hell right now i'm going thru a problem and can't get it straighten out. My body temp is running reallly low and I know this is a thyroid problem from the gear. 

*Gear Sucks after a while~!*


----------

